# Fotografie Gewerbe



## Moment (13. April 2007)

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand vom Fach?
Ich habe mich gerade im Bereich Fotografie als nebenberuflich selbstständig gemacht, sprich: Ein nebenberufliches Gewerbe angemeldet.
Nun muss ich ja auch Rechnungen schreiben und hab da echt ein Prob mit.
Wie muss so eine Rechnung aussehen? Was MUSS drauf stehen? Gibtbes irgendwo Vordrucke oder mal eine Rechnung eines Fotografen zum anschauen das ich mal einen Überblick habe?
Ich habe einen eigenen Schriftzug der ganz oben stehen soll, und ich denke ich werde alle bestellten Bilder aufführen, aber mir fehlt eben der Schliff, wer weiss Rat?


----------



## Sebastianus (13. April 2007)

Was alles auf einer Rechnung stehen muss findet man im Internet zu Hauf erklärt ... ansonsten einfach mal eine Rechnungen anschauen, die du erhalten hast  ... ob man alle Bilder aufzählen soll ... eigentlich reicht es z.B. zu schreiben

10 Stk. 10x15 Abzüge, 45,00 EUR
5 Stk. 20x30 Abzüge, 60,00 EUR

Das genaue Bild muss nicht genannt werden, da du es ja sowieso dem Kunden überlässt bzw. Bilder nicht mehrfach an verschiedene Kunden jeweils nicht-exklusiv verkaufen wirst, oder?


----------



## Moment (13. April 2007)

ich hab ja selbr noch nie eine rechnung von einem fotografn bekommen.....


----------



## Sebastianus (13. April 2007)

Ein Fotograf muss ja nichts anderes draufschreiben als jeder andere auch ...deine genaue Adresse, Rechnungsdatum, fortlaufende Nummer, Rechnungsempfänger, Zahlunsbedingungen, Steuernummer und dieses ganze Zeug was auf jeder Rechnung halt so steht ....


Was du wie in Rechnung stellst unterliegt deinen Ansprüchen (Also Beschreibung usw.)


----------



## RichBone (16. April 2007)

Hallo

Es gibt kostenlose Seminare zur Rechnungserstellung und was alles beachtet werden muss.

Dazu einfach mal Kontakt zu deiner zuständigen IHK aufnehmen.

MFG

RichBone


----------

